# 1991 Nissan NX2000 SR20DE-T



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

This is my 91 Nissan NX2000 which came stock with a sr20de and 5 spd lsd tranny. I put the bluebird turbo kit on it and am currently running at 9.5psi. *Current weight is 2500lbs with 200hp & 207 ft-lbs at 9.5psi*

*Engine/Performance*
Koyo radiator 
SPEC stage 2 clutch 
Jim Wolf ECU 
Nology spark plug wires 
Turbo manifold 
Garret T25 turbo (9.5lbs of boost)
HKS SSQV BOV 
Top mount intercooler 
Arospeed oil cooler 
Greddy overflow can (need to install)
3" Downpipe
2.5" exhaust (soon full 3") 
OBX high flow cat 
Maxspeed muffler 
Unorthodox Ultra SS pulley set 
AC removed 
JDM intake manifold 
Thermo spacers 
Walbro 255lph fuel pump 
S-AFC 
Nismo 370cc injectors 
Nismo fuel pressure regulator 
Nismo thermostat 
Nismo oil cap 
Nissan 300zx fuel filter 
Optima red top battery relocated to the trunk 
Power steering cooler 
Short throw shifter 
Polyurethane engine mounts (need to install)
*
Suspension*
Energy Suspension Bushing kit 
Whiteline front and rear swaybars 
KYB agx adjustable shocks 
Dropzone springs (2" drop)
Cusco front strut bar 
Floor brace bar 

*Exterior*
Custom Hood celica scoop and impulse vent, compliments to Doug(Black NX2000) from Fond u Lac, Wisconsin 
16" Powdercoated gloss black rims 
Yokohama parada spec 2 tires 
Stillen drilled & slotted rotors with high mettalic pads 
Nismo fuel cap 
Clear turn signals 
Black fuel door 
Red sidemarkers in front 
Debadged 
Vinyl Carbon Fiber graphics
Shaved rear wiper
Shaved spoiler

*Interior*
Painted interior 
MOMO pedals 
MOMO shifter 
MOMO steering wheel 
MOMO E-brake handel 
MOMO floor mats 
Carbon Fiber bezel 
Tenzo racing seats (need to install)
Triple gauge pod 
Auto meter cf oil temperature gauge 
Auto meter cf oil pressure gauge 
Auto meter cf boost gauge 

*Future mods*
AWD (currently working on, in need of Pulsar GTIR RNN14 tranny)
Rebuilt sr20ve
Roll cage & braces
Big brake kit
FMIC
Carbon fiber hood
Lexan rear and side windows
Fiberglass or carbon fiber hatch
Weight reduction to 2000lbs
Restoration + paint
Black VW jetta projector headlight conversion
Tinted tail lights and front signals
































































3" downpipe to 2 1/2"


















F+R whiteline swaybars









Floor bar


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my lord, good work, looks great ! how much hp u think u got


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

something like that, with an appropriate tune could put down 200-215whp. not bad at all.

edit: actually, depending on the manifold, it could be upwards to 240whp.


----------



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

Dustin said:


> something like that, with an appropriate tune could put down 200-215whp. not bad at all.
> 
> edit: actually, depending on the manifold, it could be upwards to 240whp.



Yeah it was properly tuned and put down 200. I have another manifold which should give me an additional 15-20hp that I will eventually switch to. I just have to adjust the flange a bit that the turbo mounts to.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

maybe its just me but i find it weird that the sr20 is mounted for FWD... i guess im just so used to seeing it mounted for RWD...

looks good though... didnt asuna make a similar car... which makes me wonder is asuna a division of nissan?


----------



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't been on here in awhile but I basiclly completed the awd conversion. I'm in the test drive stage of the build right now but you can check out the complete build at http://www.sr20forum.com/nx2000/245572-nx-2-stage-build-gti-r-engine-swap.html


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

sweet stuff


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

How are the dropzone springs ive heard lots of negative comments on that yet a couple of positive?


----------



## BSTDNX (Sep 25, 2007)

they are shit


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!! right to the point you should look into eibach and H&R or tein depending on the drop you want


----------



## civiceg6sir (Jul 7, 2009)

bluebird turbo kit or bluebird swap?


----------

